# Best and Worst town maps?



## Beardo (Feb 21, 2015)

I'm just re-starting, and I want to know which ones to pick and which ones not to pick.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 21, 2015)

Try to find maps that have:

A less river layout, you'll have more space. Or a large river layout that gives out enough space.
Re-Tail next to the train station. To make trades/turnip selling faster.
Plaza and Town hall next to each other. You can build more space that way instead of them cluttering up space.

That's pretty much it to look for a town.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 21, 2015)

How many different maps are there anyways?


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 21, 2015)

My Re-Tail is steps away from the beach where Kapp'n sits. It might not be near the top of the map, but I think it's perfect. It allows me to sell fast after a trip to the Island. Personally, I would stay away from a map with more than 2 ponds. The more ponds you have, the less space you have to work with when it comes to PWPs.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 21, 2015)

Beardo said:


> How many different maps are there anyways?



*This,* is the list of every map in the game. Not sure what the unchecked ones are for.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *This,* is the list of every map in the game. Not sure what the unchecked ones are for.



Whoa, that's awesome! Thanks!


----------



## Azza (Feb 21, 2015)

The ideal map layout for me is 6b in the first chart. Thats the one I currently have now


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 21, 2015)

Don't listen to people going on about the 'perfect town' because there isn't one- it's all about personal preference!
Personally I like a river with an interesting shape, so there are unique little spots to put my house
I like Re-tail near the middle/ near the dock, so selling stuff from the island is quicker. This is much more important to me than trades...
Lots of people have their Re-tail, plaza and town hall close together, but I think this makes it look too cluttered, I like them spread apart
I prefer the back on the left (And both ramps on one long stretch of beach, not two)
Starting houses in good positions (It's a pain to wait to put eg. the Cafe down, because someone's in your spot)
The LOCATION of the ponds, not how many tere are. I'd rather have 3 ponds in good spots, than 2 where I want to place stuff...
Also look for the locations of rocks when starting, as these can't move and often get in the way...
And lastly a good fruit! Personally I hate oranges, because perf ones look like pears... I think apples or peaches are best!

Imo, I have the perfect map at the minute, but as I said, it's all personal preference!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 21, 2015)

Pick the first one you get! It's meant to be that way, give yourself the challenge!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 21, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> Pick the first one you get! It's meant to be that way, give yourself the challenge!



PFFT if it was supposed to be the first map, you wouldn't get a choice of four


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 21, 2015)

As long as there's a minimal amount of ponds and the buildings are where they would work best for your needs (retail by the dock if you fish, by the station if you trade more) tbh you could probably make any map work.
Just depends on what you want to do with your town landscaping wise, but I've seen people make some awesome stuff out of "bad" maps.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 21, 2015)

Like most people have said already it depends on personal preference. I'd definitely be looking at the amount of ponds and the placement of the main buildings (retail, town hall, plaza). And the river shape, that's a major thing I would look at. For me I chose a map out of my first four because I didn't know about turning it on and off, I also didn't know it would recycle through the maps or that there were even four so I picked the first decent one I saw which was the third.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 21, 2015)

My river isn't very "pretty" but my Re-Tail, Town Hall, Plaza and Mayor's house are all in the same corner. That's especially helpful at the beginning of the game xD


----------



## Beardo (Feb 21, 2015)

I spent like an hour picking out a map. I ended up with a nice one. I miss my old map </3 

I love this new one though! I put my house right next to a beach, and it's a really pretty spot! Can you move bridges though? Like, could I delete an original bridge and get a new one when I get PWP's?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, you can delete all the bridges and build new ones but you must have one bridge built at all times.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 21, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I spent like an hour picking out a map. I ended up with a nice one. I miss my old map </3
> 
> I love this new one though! I put my house right next to a beach, and it's a really pretty spot! Can you move bridges though? Like, could I delete an original bridge and get a new one when I get PWP's?




YEP!! And I always have my house near the beach too, love hearing the waves inside lol


----------



## Marisska (Feb 22, 2015)

I particularly like town maps with nearly horizontal rivers dividing the town in 2 halves and a small "island" in the middle of it. I then put my mayor's house in that "island" and pray for the villagers to move at both sides of the river. My second town has this layout and so far I have 3 villagers in the down side and the other 7 in the upper side. Not bad, taking into account that I don't plot reset!
I don't really like towns with "vertical" rivers, though, I think they make them look a bit ugly.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 22, 2015)

Beardo said:


> I spent like an hour picking out a map. I ended up with a nice one. I miss my old map </3
> 
> I love this new one though! I put my house right next to a beach, and it's a really pretty spot! Can you move bridges though? Like, could I delete an original bridge and get a new one when I get PWP's?



Congrats on finding a map that you love!  You can build another bridge and then demolish the original one.


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

Alright, cool! I'm really not loving the bridge placement... but on the bright side, my new villagers are great! I got Beau, Skye, AND PIETRO IS MOVING IN! I was so sad when he left my old town, we were close. He even gave me his picture.


----------



## elle7 (Feb 22, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> *This,* is the list of every map in the game. Not sure what the unchecked ones are for.



I think the unchecked ones are where they are following the pattern, but those rivers would be too short.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Beardo said:


> Alright, cool! I'm really not loving the bridge placement... but on the bright side, my new villagers are great! I got Beau, Skye, AND PIETRO IS MOVING IN! I was so sad when he left my old town, we were close. He even gave me his picture.



Congratulations on getting some villagers you like! Beau is great


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Feb 22, 2015)

Ignore me xD


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 22, 2015)

Beardo said:


> Alright, cool! I'm really not loving the bridge placement... but on the bright side, my new villagers are great! I got Beau, Skye, AND PIETRO IS MOVING IN! I was so sad when he left my old town, we were close. He even gave me his picture.



_*As a reminder:*_ Smug and Uchi villagers will never be among the first five starting villagers (in your new town on Day #01). So, you can plot-reset for them as they get slotted between Nos. 6 and 8. (That's looking at your on-screen menu for your town's cast of villagers and counting them in listed order.) Among your first five are a Lazy [Beau] and a Normal [Skye]. So, between your three other already established slots, one of the following is not represented: Cranky, Snooty, Jock, and Peppy. That missing Villager Personality would be your bonus for the plot-resetting approach (to get slotted between Nos. 6 and 8).


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2015)

Candy83 said:


> _*As a reminder:*_ Smug and Uchi villagers will never be among the first five starting villagers (in your new town on Day #01). So, you can plot-reset for them as they get slotted between Nos. 6 and 8. (That's looking at your on-screen menu for your town's cast of villagers and counting them in listed order.) Among your first five are a Lazy [Beau] and a Normal [Skye]. So, between your three other already established slots, one of the following is not represented: Cranky, Snooty, Jock, and Peppy. That missing Villager Personality would be your bonus for the plot-resetting approach (to get slotted between Nos. 6 and 8).



Oh, thanks for the info!


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 22, 2015)

*Quickly…*



Azza said:


> The ideal map layout for me is 6b in the first chart. Thats the one I currently have now



_The maps for my three active towns @ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...our-Town-Map&p=4602975&viewfull=1#post4602975 :_


*Applewin:* Top [Third] Chart, 06A (_Native Fruit:_ Orange)

*ACNLpics:* Bottom [Third] Chart, 03C (_Native Fruit:_ Cherry)

_*Foster*_ _(no Dream Address yet)_*:* Bottom [First] Chart, 06B (_Native Fruit:_ Apple)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*Beardo,*

I saw another of your postings @ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...our-Town-Map&p=4602975&viewfull=1#post4602975 :

01. Skye (Normal wolf)
02. Kevin (Jock pig)
03. Sprinkle (Peppy penguin)
04. Beau (Lazy deer)
05. Elvis (Cranky lion)​

This indicates that the one Villager Personality Category you don't have among your first five is a Snooty. If you want, you can plot-reset to get which ever one you want (be it Ankha, Diana, Whitney, or anyone else). You may want to plot-reset the Snooty for Slot No. 8. (That way, if you have your Smug and Uchi between Nos. 6 and 7, when you get to No. 8 the game will only offer up random plots for Snooty villagers.) _Remember:_ You create a new human; don't save it if you don't see a villager you want; and then save that human once you do see the plot of a villager you are wanting. Takes some time; but, it's doable if you are interested.

@ http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Category:Personalities 
@ http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Snooty​


----------

